# I think I got it!



## Afishnado (Sep 18, 2007)

Just started using a Light Modified choke in my Benelli SBE II. I think I'll be using a Skeet choke from now on.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Maybe I need to switch over to a light modified. Saturday we had a goose land in the duck decoys, either that thing was wearing a kevlar vest or we just plain missed. Either way he was outta there. Tough buggers anyway!
What size shot?


----------



## Afishnado (Sep 18, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Maybe I need to switch over to a light modified. Saturday we had a goose land in the duck decoys, either that thing was wearing a kevlar vest or we just plain missed. Either way he was outta there. Tough buggers anyway!
> What size shot?


They were decoying really well this morning, so I was using Fiocchi 3" #3's. This particular one had more holes than I could count. 5 or 6 in one wing alone.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Wow that there bird didn't have a chance. OOOOh!! its banded too


----------



## Afishnado (Sep 18, 2007)

outdoorser said:


> Wow that there bird didn't have a chance. OOOOh!! its banded too


The band looks pretty recent, but the report-a-band website is shut down. We usually get quite a few banded geese every year, but in all my years of hunting I've never shot a banded duck.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Afishnado said:


> The band looks pretty recent, but the report-a-band website is shut down. We usually get quite a few banded geese every year, but in all my years of hunting I've never shot a banded duck.


I don't get overly excited about goose bands just for the fact most of them are local birds anyway. Now duck bands are always cool because you just never know where they came from. Hopefully the site will be up soon so you can get the information on it.


----------



## Afishnado (Sep 18, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> I don't get overly excited about goose bands just for the fact most of them are local birds anyway. Now duck bands are always cool because you just never know where they came from. Hopefully the site will be up soon so you can get the information on it.


Yes a lot of the bands are local geese for sure, but we've got some from some pretty exotic locations. About 10 years ago we got one that was banded in Russia. It had a Russian band on one leg and a U.S. Fish and Wildlife on the other leg. Very cool!
Wasn't there a guy on here that got a pintail with some kind of tracking device?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Afishnado said:


> Yes a lot of the bands are local geese for sure, but we've got some from some pretty exotic locations. About 10 years ago we got one that was banded in Russia. It had a Russian band on one leg and a U.S. Fish and Wildlife on the other leg. Very cool!
> Wasn't there a guy on here that got a pintail with some kind of tracking device?


That's true, you never know for sure until you run the band #'s. Wow! Russia that's cool. I believe the tracking device was on a bluebill and didn't it have the nasal saddle too? Maybe I'm thinking of two different birds.


----------



## Whiskey Hound (Sep 30, 2013)

I landed a banded Green Head out at Rock Bottom probably ten years ago. Only banded bird I have ever downed.


----------



## Afishnado (Sep 18, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> That's true, you never know for sure until you run the band #'s. Wow! Russia that's cool. I believe the tracking device was on a bluebill and didn't it have the nasal saddle too? Maybe I'm thinking of two different birds.


I think it was 2 different birds. I remember seeing the one about the nasal saddle. That'd be pretty dang cool too.


----------



## HEN SLAYER (Oct 11, 2013)

I killed a swan with some weird black pipe on its neck and and metal thing like that??? Are those special cause I threw them away.:?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

HEN SLAYER said:


> I killed a swan with some weird black pipe on its neck and and metal thing like that??? Are those special cause I threw them away.:?


Worthless! but you want to keep the green ones that say $100


----------

